# 12 Volt seeders/spreaders



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

So looking for a 12 volt spreader/seeder for my Polaris Ranger. Had one I was borrowing but its rather inconvenient trying to schedule around when the actual owner is using it. That and he’s organic so frowns on if anything goes thru it other than untreated seed.

I’m looking for one that the seed gate is the agitator, I’ve used ones that had an agitator that is basically just a heavy wire or rod off the motor shaft that extends into the seed hopper and they just tend to grind seed up. The ones I’m used to is you have a offset built into the spinner shaft like a throw on a crankshaft and a slot in the seed gate fits around the offset so the gate constantly moves a little to keep seed moving at low settings.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have an Earthway. It's OK for small jobs. 

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> I have an Earthway. It's OK for small jobs.
> 
> Ralph


Does it have an agitator in the box or what?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Does it have an agitator in the box or what?


It holds about 25 lbs and does have a wire agitator.

Ralph


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

I have Herd with the agitator wire thing. I have mostly run crimp oats treated with poison to control ground squirrels. It is like they add extra dust/fines to the mix to make it clump a bit, but never had it no come out. But of course a bit of unevenness is not the same as seeding with it. Had it 6 or 7 years and not trouble with it.


----------

